# Vertex Shader 2.0



## CodeXer (24. Feb 2005)

kann ich in java irgendwie vertex shader grafiken erstellen?
hat da jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Feb 2005)

Kommt drauf an welche Lib du benutzt.


----------



## CodeXer (24. Feb 2005)

welche muss ich da nutzen???


----------



## Destiny1985 (25. Feb 2005)

CodeXer, sicher das du dich an sowas ranwagen willst ?

Also deine Post gestern haben nicht davon gezeugt, das du in Java...sagen wir mal...sonderlich fortgeschritten bist 

Oder war das gestern dummer Spam ?


----------



## CodeXer (25. Feb 2005)

das von gestern waren auch keine fragen zu java. das war einfach irgendwelcher spam. ich kann schon gut java, aber man will ja immer mehr dazulernen. hab das noch nie gemacht, deswegen will ichs probeiren.

zu diesem Thread:
weiss jemand wo es ein tutorial oder sowas gibt zu vertex shader unter java?


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Feb 2005)

Ich hab grad mal geguckt,  kenne keine Lib die das kann :/


----------



## CodeXer (25. Feb 2005)

hab ja gefragt ob das geht!!! hast du den ersten eintrag überhaupt gelesen?

dann muss ich wohl drauf verzichten


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (3. Mrz 2005)

Bei den Demos von JOGL und Xith sind doch auch Beispiele mit Vertexshadern (nicht unbedingt 2.0, aber immerhin). Ich nehme mal an, dazu braucht es nur den direkten Zugriff auf OpenGL-Befehle und den bieten ja mehrere APIs.


----------

